# Solid stool now from IAMs vet formula. What next?



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

So after battling on/off diarrhea for the last few months, I "think" (fingers crossed) that it's over. 

Long story short, she was on Wellness LBP for quite some time, and she would have 1 week of solid stool, followed by 1-2 days of liquid diarrhea, then back to solid. Repeat. By 6 months, we had switched her over to Innova which is what the breeder had her on. Still inconsistent. 

After 2 treatments of Flagyl without any results, the vet wanted to try the IAMs low-residue vet formula. At this point, I'd try anything. 

Well, she's been on it for about 3 weeks now. First week her stool was muddy (maybe her re-calibrating to it), but the next 2 weeks have been solid. I can't remember when the last time she has gone this long without having an issue. 

I want to transition her off this food and onto something a bit better. After much reading, I'm leaning toward the Purina One Sensitive Skin and Stomach. Are there any others I should consider that you have had good success with after having similar issues?

Thanks!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

My last dog was on IAMS most of her life and stools were great.
I did not know that IAMS was low quality until she got older and
switched to Timberwolf and her coat and condition improved.
Stools were ok after a period of adjustment.
Current GSD is on TOTW and stools are mostly very good, easy pickup.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

My last pup could not tolerarte Wellness at all, runny stools. I switched to Innova and have had no issues since.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Natural Balance has a lot of limited ingredient foods for dogs with sensitive digestion. I'd rather use one of those than Iams or Purina. I would go with a single-source protein, single-carbohydrate, limited ingredient food.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

HATE Wellness LBP.....
Question?....."Why switch from what your dog is doing well on now?"
I know the controversy on Grain Free, Grain, Single Protein, etc..etc.....BUT...if your dog is doing good on the food it is eating....why switch?....especially IF the dog has had issues in the past.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

robinhuerta said:


> HATE Wellness LBP.....
> Question?....."Why switch from what your dog is doing well on now?"
> I know the controversy on Grain Free, Grain, Single Protein, etc..etc.....BUT...if your dog is doing good on the food it is eating....why switch?....especially IF the dog has had issues in the past.


If it's the same Iams veterinary low-residue I'm thinking of that we use when Rocky gets colitis, it's like two dollars a can and you have to feed 3-4 cans per day. And you can only get it at the vet.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

The vet foods are usually pretty pricey. We've had great success with the Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

OMG! Emoore.....that's alot of $$$$!
Does it not come in "dry formula"? Also..perhaps looking at the ingredients on the bag could help in finding something comp ?
I just get flustered when I hear people switching food to food, especially when the dogs have digestive issues...and they want to "up-grade". (doesn't make sense to me).
BUT...spending bookoo $$$ on a food, that one can possibly kind a comp food with similar ingredients....well, that's just not financially smart.
Thanks for answering my question Emoore!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't know if it comes in kibble. Rocky gets colitis every 2-3 years and the vet prescribes the Iams low-residue for a week to get him back on track, along with antibiotics. I have no idea how it does what it does-- the ingredients list is a mile long and most of it is crap.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Maybe sometimes you need "crap" to combat....._well_... "crap"...LOL!


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Robin - you can only get it from the vet and it's $75 for a 30lb bag. I don't really care about the costs, but feel bad feeding a kibble that's mostly corn. I was hoping to find her a mid-grade food that wouldn't be as rich as the Wellness/Innova and then slowly get her up there after her system gets used to higher grade food. 

I'm still not sure if it was the protein source or not, so maybe we can move to the salmon PurinaOne SS and go up from there, but concentrating only with the fish formulas.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

If you decide to transition to something like Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach, please be aware of the huge calorie difference involved between the Iams Veterinary Low Residue kibble and the Pro Plan. The Iams website states that there are 257 calories per cup in its kibble and the Purina Pro Plan Sensitive kibble has 419 calories per cup if my memory is correct from the bag that I have at home. 

I am all for the kibble, however, weight gain is very easy on this formula. There is one protein (salmon) and just rice and oatmeal for carbohydrates. My dogs of several different breeds do very well on this and my AKC show dogs always looked great on it. However, as they age and slow down, I have had to go to a half and half feeding with another kibble as they get too fat in their senior years on this.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

WVGSD said:


> If you decide to transition to something like Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach, please be aware of the huge calorie difference involved between the Iams Veterinary Low Residue kibble and the Pro Plan. The Iams website states that there are 257 calories per cup in its kibble and the Purina Pro Plan Sensitive kibble has 419 calories per cup if my memory is correct from the bag that I have at home.
> 
> I am all for the kibble, however, weight gain is very easy on this formula. There is one protein (salmon) and just rice and oatmeal for carbohydrates. My dogs of several different breeds do very well on this and my AKC show dogs always looked great on it. However, as they age and slow down, I have had to go to a half and half feeding with another kibble as they get too fat in their senior years on this.


Thanks for the info. I've been feeding her at the 50lb guidelines which is about 3.5 cups a day on the IAMs and about 2.5 cups on the Proplan. Looks like she'd be getting around 100 more calories a day with the PP. 

After the digestive issues, she's definitely on the skinny side so could use an extra 5-10lbs. I'll be sure to monitor this as she gets older to make sure she doesn't get too thick.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Have you thought about emailing companies for (free) samples of their kibble that way you aren't spending $$$ on different kibbles? That way you can see what she does good on and not waste $$$ doing it.


----------

